# New Puppy Sleeping in Room with Us



## Claire'sMom (Dec 12, 2007)

We just got Claire last week at 10 weeks old. She has been sleeping in her crate next to our bed. The problem is that whenever she hears us talk or move around, she starts to whine. If we're perfectly quiet, then she'll stay quiet and sleep. Well needless to say this has been really hard for us. My husband and I are away from each other all day and would like to spend our evenings talking to each other after we put our new furbaby to sleep. A friend, who also has a puppy, suggested we move her crate downstairs so that my husband and I can get back our nighttime routines. He and I are both exhausted from trying not to move, talk or snore at night. 

Do you see a problem with moving her downstairs? We thought we'd get one of those fenced puppy play areas and put her crate in there and she can also use the play area during the day while we're at work. (Of course we would have her upstairs with us before we turn in for the night.)

We love our little Claire Bear so much... but I'm so exhausted and hoping we can make some adjustments. Any help/suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Certainly you can give it a try. She is still pretty young and to comfort her, I would suggest that you give her something of yours with your scent on it. I'm also wondering if you but a blanket over her crate, if she would more quickly become quiet.


----------



## Bubbaviny (Sep 20, 2007)

When we got Bubba he was 3 month old. We got him a bed and a crate, and we put it in the living room. We never had a problem with him. And I put a towel on his crate to cover three sides. I think he's very comfortable in his crate, nothing bothers him.
Good luck with your baby.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango and Tillie have always slept in our bedroom. Either in their crates or in the bed with us. The Malts like to be near us! They are pack animals and like to be with their owners. I would give it a try with Claire in your bedroom. Since you just got her, she is still getting used to your schedule. Both of my Malts know when it is time to go to sleep and are asleep when they get in bed with us or are put in their crates. I hope Claire settles in soon!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You could try ignoring her a few nights. I had one pup who could not be in the bedroom. She would carry on all night. I put her in the dog room (aka what would have been the dining room) and closed our bedroom door. Silence! She'd go right to bed. I just made sure to set my alarm to get up and take her out during the night.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I think she'd be ok in another room, none of my dogs sleep with me (the hubby doens't want them to) so like JMM, they sleep in the dog room (also a converted dining room) and they are fine. They get up when I get up and it's been pretty stressfree having that arrangement. Having a new puppy can be stressful enough without adding the sleep deprivation thing going on

I would maybe put a tv or radio on for your baby and I hope it works for you and you get some sleep!


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

If your sounds or intereactions makes her whine she is probably feeling jealous like why am I in here and another room may be just the solution. Either way, I wish you good luck. Its hard to ignore the whining in the same room.


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Our puppy (8 weeks old) does the same thing! But he will eventually fall asleep. He does, however wake up twice during the night to potty. I get up both times and let him out and he will come back in his crate, next to our bed and go back to sleep. Sometimes he will whimper, but never for more than about 5 minutes. I was wondering if it was normal for them to need to get up during the night to potty, and when will this stop, if ever?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

It is difficult at first. It is like having a newborn skin baby in the house. It is what you have to contend with and will not last forever. She will learn you are there and she is safe and stop whining. I think it is easier to have her close where she knows you are there and can see and smell you. You need to be taking her potty twice during the night at this age anyway. We did potty at 11 PM and settled on between 1-2 AM and and again around 4-5 AM for the first few weeks Shoni was home.
There is very little sound sleeping for the humans for a while. That the way it is. B)


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Our puppy (8 weeks old) does the same thing! But he will eventually fall asleep. He does, however wake up twice during the night to potty. I get up both times and let him out and he will come back in his crate, next to our bed and go back to sleep. Sometimes he will whimper, but never for more than about 5 minutes. I was wondering if it was normal for them to need to get up during the night to potty, and when will this stop, if ever?[/B]


I might as well say this right off the bat... It would have been far better had you done some research before getting your puppy. If you had, you would have also learned the answer to the question you have asked. Yes, as they get larger, they will get better about controlling their bladders and they will gradulatly be able to go longer and longer between potty breaks.

I don't know how long you have had him, but 8 weeks is way too young for many reasons. I have four eight week old pups myself right at this minute, but I would never think of adopting them out right now. The campanionship with their litermates and mom sould be teaching your baby some important lessons right now. I will also say that an 8 week old pup is just a little bit removed from peeing or pooping where ever they happen to be when the urge strikes. The recommended age for small breed puppies is 12 weeks.

How is he eating?


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Maltese are pack animals. They are bred for one reason only to be your companion. It's like having a new born baby right at first. So, you are saying that you cannot talk while she is with you? You can always set her outside the room so you can get back to your ................ and then get her when your done. I have 4 8 week old puppies too right now and they follow me everywhere and sleep in a crate next to my bed. Which I like because right now is the transition to eating fully on their own. I have to watch and make sure they don't forget to eat and go hypoglycemic. The crate is open and they know where the food is and the potty pad. For the most part they do make it to the potty pad. 
She was used to being with another Maltese and you have become her companion now. 
Tina


----------

